# tamoximed in place of nolva



## kaju (Mar 26, 2008)

I got my order in and the order had tamoximed in place of nolva. Im not familiar with tamoximed. the volva comes in 40mg pills and the tamoximed comes in 10mg pills. My question is how does one administer the tamoximed in place of the nolva?


----------



## King Leesus (Mar 26, 2008)

kaju said:
			
		

> I got my order in and the order had tamoximed in place of nolva. Im not familiar with tamoximed. the volva comes in 40mg pills and the tamoximed comes in 10mg pills. My question is how does one administer the tamoximed in place of the nolva?



Tamoximed IS nolvadex.


----------



## kaju (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you King Its all clear now I will just do it the same.


----------



## maxwell (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, I am going to shop for some tamoxifen. There has got to be a better price than what I'm paying for it{130$ for 30,11mg caps}.


----------



## jag1964 (Mar 28, 2008)

*try this?*

try alinshop low prices on everything.great source> the jagman!!




			
				maxwell said:
			
		

> Well, I am going to shop for some tamoxifen. There has got to be a better price than what I'm paying for it{130$ for 30,11mg caps}.


----------



## kaju (Mar 30, 2008)

Ill second that on the prices!


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 1, 2008)

King Leesus said:
			
		

> Tamoximed IS nolvadex.




Yes indeed,,,same thing.


----------

